# ESB Token Meter



## envelope (20 Nov 2009)

Just wondering if anyone can shed any light on the billing system ESB use for their prepaid token meters. A friend of mine moved into rented accommodation that had a ESB token meter. His Landlord provided a card which was needed to purchase the €5 token cards. He lived in the house for 8 months. During this time he got chatting to the man reading the meter. He found out that the meter on the house was also the meter in use in the landlords house next door. A cable ran from meter across to landlords adjoining house. He never received the ESB bill. On numerous occasions when the card ran out and power went it also was off in landlord’s house. Once he inserted the card the lights came on in both houses. He was under the impression that by purchasing the cards it covered all esb costs as it seemed more expensive. Approx 200 -250 per month (average 3 bed house)​He wasn't happy that it looked like he was paying esb for 2 premises but decided to let it go and had intended to move on shortly.
On giving one months notice to move out, the landlord said his deposit would be returned no problem. But when he tried to track the landlord down on the particular day of departure she refused to give deposit and presented him with a bill for esb.
She said he owed approx 250 on vat and standing charges. He asked if he did owe this money why the bills were not presented on a bi monthly basis when they arrived. The answer given was that they didn’t want to disturb him!!
He then asked why there was only one meter and they said they had a coin box and were only connected to main meter as a backup power source. Seems a strange setup and he wonders if he does owe vat and charges should they not be split between 2 houses?
Any ideas on how to proceed would be appreciated.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Nov 2009)

sounds like he was being conned .... perhaps a report to gardaí for theft?


----------



## envelope (21 Nov 2009)

Thanks maybe so. But maybe someone who has one of these meters could explain how they work as he wouldnt want to get the guards involved in case he actually does owe the money.


----------



## Bluebells (22 Nov 2009)

Would he not contact the ESB, and ask them ? That way he will have the correct information.

It sounds like your friend has been conned. That said, he nearly deserved it, how could he be so silly as to do nothing for 8 months ?

He needs to get the correct information, and armed with this, demand his deposit, and a refund  (if he _has_ actually paid for the ESB next door), from the landlord. Let them know that he will have to get the Guards, and the Rental Board, - and maybe mention Revenue - involved, if he refuses. 

No good going to the landlord with bits of information you got on the 'net and vague queries - he'll never get his money back otherwise.


----------



## envelope (24 Nov 2009)

Hi he didnt know about it for the 8 months it was only the last 2 months. Landlord lead him to believe that with tokens  he didn't need to register for prepay. He called the ESB yesterday and the guy said that given the dates he was in house the amount of tokens crediting the account had paid for everything owed. So landlord is chancing her arm. He said that the account was in arrears before this time. So maybe she is trying to pay that off using his deposit! He rang the esb back today to ask about the coin meter and the person he spoke said she couldnt give details as account wasnt in his name. Which is the correct policy, so he was lucky to get the info yesterday.


----------



## Leo (25 Nov 2009)

The fact that this is a token meter is irrelevant, If the lights went off next door, your friend was also paying for their electricity. 
Leo


----------

